# How I buy my woods



## smokeshowingbbq (Mar 16, 2016)

I know a few of us were discussing wood the other day and I mentioned I buy mine from one of my very local Apple / cherry / peach orchards.  Figured I'd share how I get it since I picked some seasoned woods up today. Pictured are 4 boxes of cherry, 3 boxes of Apple and one of hickory.  I pay 30$ for 4 boxes. 













image.jpeg



__ smokeshowingbbq
__ Mar 16, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokeshowingbbq
__ Mar 16, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokeshowingbbq
__ Mar 16, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokeshowingbbq
__ Mar 16, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokeshowingbbq
__ Mar 16, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice!

Al


----------



## smokeshowingbbq (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks Al.


----------



## b-one (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like a great deal! You could resell it online.


----------

